# Our Biscuit collection..5wks



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

The variety box








Dodger








HobNob








Custard








Chip








Jaffa
They are all regular cookiemonsters,for which i think Trin is glad for,and as fast as they are eating food,they are burning it off and ready for the next lot,and the fun of litter training begins...oh the joys of


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

They are all gorgeous - I love HobNob's little face!!!

Glad they are all growing so well!

Louise
X


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Aw! i want custard!! 

all beautiful little bundles though hunny  xxx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou both muchly As it goes at the mo Custard is one of our picks too and she and Hobnob are proper gam little fluffballs,always makes me laugh when they get a right spurty on and stop suddenly like"Aah that was good,now what was i doing"


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww lovely,.....


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

lovely kittens and brilliant names


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, Kelly, they're lovely I think Chip looks cute*


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are just stunning gorgeous kittens with fab names  they are all very cute


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

there lovely, great names! i like hob nob


----------



## big blue betty (Sep 3, 2008)

Im in love with Dodger, what a little cutey!

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

i want dodger  hes so lovelyyyyyyyy.

all are gorg but i want dodger... or hobnob lol


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

They are so so gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww they are gorgeous 

Love their names


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Kelly - sorry a bit late coming onto this thread but cannot always see pics @work.

They are lovely babies - all look so very fit and healthy - very very kissable.  They are a credit to you!!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness they are adorable.

Lovely colouring and markings.

Sue


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> The variety box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovin Hobnob and Dodger Kels, take it they are they laid back quiet type, lol


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Adorable - love the names.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Lovin Hobnob and Dodger Kels, take it they are they laid back quiet type, lol


Aaah indeed they CAll our babies have a calm and reserved nature about them......Not really,not even on a good dayThanks everyone


----------

